# Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 461 Aides in Recovery of Downed Canadian Forces Chinook



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2011)

Great story on Allies working together.



> *Recovering a Downed Canadian Forces Chinook in Afghanistan: Photos*
> 
> By Dave Pugliese Sat, Jun 11 2011 COMMENTS(5) David Pugliese’s Defence Watch
> 
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 15, 2011)

Good job by all.
Still get nervous when folks start stripping "non-essential" shit off airframes.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Good job by all.
> Still get nervous when folks start stripping "non-essential" shit off airframes.



I'm surprised they didn't use one of the other birds to take back the "non-essential" shit but then again, it could have just been seats, etc.


----------

